# Best Steal?



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

In my opinion, Alvin Williams was the best steal of the last 10 drafts.

Who do you think?

The reason that I think this is due to the lack of talent in that draft. At #48 in the 1997 draftm he was much better than even most of the top ten. He is getting better every year, I mean look at this season.

I think Dahntay Jones will be this draft's steal.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

WHile it was a terrible draft the 1997 draft had Tim Duncan, keith Van Horn, Tracy McGrady, Bobby Jackson, Tim Thomas


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

BEEZ, you make a solid point, but BJ was 23rd pick, and Tim Thomas was 7th pick, and neither of those guys are that much better than him at 48. Plus the other three superstars were drafted about 40 spots higher than him. That still justifies him as a steal for even ranking as one of the top 6-7 of the draft, while being picked at 48.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Nick Van Excel was a secone round pick back in 1993. Ben Wallace wasn't even drafted.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Nick Van Excel was a secone round pick back in 1993. Ben Wallace wasn't even drafted.


Guys like Giricek and Ginobili will probably be considered steals in the future!


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

I totally agree with Spartan ...Any European drafted late in the first (Tony Parker) or deep in the second round ( Ginobilli, Giricek and years before Dino Radja at 40) are steals.

This season it might be Mario Kasun. Ronny Turiaf the French PF of U of Gonzaga recently told to a french magazine that Kasun always killed him in practice. And Turiaf is projected as a first round player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> BEEZ, you make a solid point, but BJ was 23rd pick, and Tim Thomas was 7th pick, and neither of those guys are that much better than him at 48. Plus the other three superstars were drafted about 40 spots higher than him. That still justifies him as a steal for even ranking as one of the top 6-7 of the draft, while being picked at 48.


Youre right but Alvin Williams is no where near as good as Bobby Jackson


----------



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

*also*

Mehment Okur will be a steal.....he's going to be a pretty good player some day


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

Rashard Lewis is easily the biggest steal. He was picked in the 2nd round and is still developing.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Izlar</b>!
> Rashard Lewis is easily the biggest steal. He was picked in the 2nd round and is still developing.


Great point. I looked over him.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Best steal has to be Ben Wallace. This guy wasn't EVEN drafted and now he is a beast and Detroit's franchise player. Not to mention considered to be the best defender in the NBA.

Second has to be Rashard Lewis and Cuttino Mobley. They were picked 32nd and 41st in 1998.

Alvin Williams is good but honestly not that impressive. He was a steal for a pick to be late tho. He is putting solid numbers now but for 3 years he was a joke. I know cause I live in T.O. He was horrible.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> Best steal has to be Ben Wallace. This guy wasn't EVEN drafted and now he is a beast and Detroit's franchise player. Not to mention considered to be the best defender in the NBA.


That's it. He wasn't drafted, so he wasn't a draft steal. But you are right on Mobley.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas was also a steal. He was drafted in the second round.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

This is a great discussion I will be doing writing some stuff on past drafts. Who do you guys think is the best late draft pick ever!!

Anthony Mason 3rd rounder
Mario Elie 7th rounder
Jeff Hornacek 2nd Rounder
Dennis Rodman 2nd Rounder
Mark Price 2nd Rounder 

To name a few


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

Mario Elie the 7th rounder is the best steal of all-time.....


----------



## Gangstamix II (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't forget Michael Finley.. I'm not sure the exact position, but i think it was 17th...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Amare! at anything below 2 was and ungodly steal


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kobe at #13 for the 96 draft.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Kobe at #13 for the 96 draft.


Yup.....I agree BEEZ :yes:


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 3, 2003)

*How about.......*

Larry Bird at #6
and
John Stockton at #16


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> I totally agree with Spartan ...Any European drafted late in the first (Tony Parker) or deep in the second round ( Ginobilli, Giricek and years before Dino Radja at 40) are steals.
> 
> This season it might be Mario Kasun. Ronny Turiaf the French PF of U of Gonzaga recently told to a french magazine that Kasun always killed him in practice. And Turiaf is projected as a first round player.


i was surprised that mario didnt stick with the magic but then again i'm convinced they dont know anything about evaluating big men.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Well , Rainman.....Kasun is actually doing his military period for the German Army. So it's impossible for him to go in the States !!!. 

Well Turiaf said that Kasun hadn't the chance to play for Gonzaga, because of NCAA investigations on his statute sa an Euro player. 
Just imagine how that guy can be good. Now for the Magic not able to know about big men, just remember that Curtis Burchardt trade. Anyhow it doesn't mean that Kasun sucks.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Dec 29, 2002)

Some of the best steal from the past 10 years:
Tony Battie, Antonio Daniels, Shawn Respert, Tyson Chandler, Sharone Wright, Christian Laettner, Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Oliver Saint-Jean (I know), Todd Fuller, Eric Montross, Bryant Reeves, Joe Smith, Kevin Garnett, Shawn Bradley, David Monolith, Khalid Reeves, Chris Mihm, Desgana Diop, Keith Van Horn


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommy Vercetti</b>!
> Some of the best steal from the past 10 years:
> Tony Battie, Antonio Daniels, Shawn Respert, Tyson Chandler, Sharone Wright, Christian Laettner, Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Oliver Saint-Jean (I know), Todd Fuller, Eric Montross, Bryant Reeves, Joe Smith, Kevin Garnett, Shawn Bradley, David Monolith, Khalid Reeves, Chris Mihm, Desgana Diop, Keith Van Horn


I'm not sure...why do you have about 95% busts in there? The only players in there that are any good: Chandler, Smith, Garnett, Bradley (maybe), and Van Horn. Mihm and Diop are still unproven but have time...the rest is garbage, IMO.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure...why do you have about 95% busts in there? The only players in there that are any good: Chandler, Smith, Garnett, Bradley (maybe), and Van Horn. Mihm and Diop are still unproven but have time...the rest is garbage, IMO.



Bradley would'nt be considered a steal he was a #2 pick


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Van Horn was a number #2 pick as well.

-Petey


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

I think Tommy was being sarcastic. All those guys are high picks that turned out to be busts.


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

right when i saw this i immediatly thought of rashard lewis and i'm glad someone mentioned him.

By the way Bj is freakin awesome!! He was my favorite player in college and i'm so pissed at the wolves for letting him go. flip your retarded!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>da Big Ticket</b>!
> By the way Bj is freakin awesome!! He was my favorite player in college and i'm so pissed at the wolves for letting him go. flip your retarded!


Who is that???


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

bj=Bobby Jackson


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Cuttino Mobley I believe he was selected 48 overall, and look at him right now. He is playing very well.


----------



## aspanu (Jan 8, 2003)

Gilbert Arenas going in the second round


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aspanu</b>!
> Gilbert Arenas going in the second round


He was a top 5 second round pick, and Mobley is better anyway.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> He was a top 5 second round pick, and Mobley is better anyway.


not by much and right now anyway


----------



## aspanu (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> He was a top 5 second round pick, and Mobley is better anyway.


Mobley scores 2 points more, 1 less rebound, and 3 less asissts while playing 6 more minutes/game

I think they're both definitely steals though


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Sabonis was a 4th round pick back in 85.


----------



## GoMavsGo (Jan 12, 2003)

even though i think hes overrated..98 draft rashrad lewis 2nd round 32nd pic was a hella steal. and mobley 41st. was good too.
lewis and mobley that year easily go top 10


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*NON steal*

wanna talk about a NON steal think fredrick weiss who the knicks took instead of ron artest i think artest was a big steal in that year he is still developing and needs anger manegement but nevertheless a first round steal


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

For sure Weis is a non-steal, not even a bust because he didn't at all.

The problem is that Weis is considering looking for free-agency this summer. And with the lack of big men + the hype about Euro tall guys he may find someone able to pick him


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Boozer will go down as a huge steal. He keeps playing better and better with each minute he plays. A lot of people had him going in the top 20, but he slipped all the way to 34. He has earned every minute he's played, and he's showing a lot of teams that they screwed up.


----------



## greg1020 (Dec 21, 2002)

I think Rasual Butler is without question the biggest steal in the 2002 draft.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greg1020</b>!
> I think Rasual Butler is without question the biggest steal in the 2002 draft.


 What do you base this on? The only reason that he is in the NBA is because the Heat are struggling to get a full roster. Their lineup is so horrific that it haunts my sleep.:uhoh:


----------



## greg1020 (Dec 21, 2002)

Rasual was one of the last picks overall in the draft. When Eddie Jones was hurt, he averaged 18 ppg as a starter. He can break down defenders better most of the rookies selected over him.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

When Milos Vujanic comes over from Europe he's going to be the biggest steal from the 2002 draft. He's a great penetrator and shooter and plays good defense. He also schooled the French guy the Mavs just signed Antoine Rigaudeau when they played each other. The Knicks needed some good luck in the draft after Weis and they got it with Vujanic.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greg1020</b>!
> Rasual was one of the last picks overall in the draft. When Eddie Jones was hurt, he averaged 18 ppg as a starter. He can break down defenders better most of the rookies selected over him.


If you put me in the NBA, with noone else on my team that is worth a darn, I could get that. (well, not exactly me)


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> What do you base this on? The only reason that he is in the NBA is because the Heat are struggling to get a full roster. Their lineup is so horrific that it haunts my sleep.:uhoh:


These are Rasual's stats while E.J. was out!For a 2nd round pick these stats are INSANE!!!

Nets - 12pts

Kings - 7pts 5reb 1blk

Warriors - 10pts 2reb 2ast 2stl 2blk

Nuggets - DNP

Jazz - 18pts 6reb

Fakers - 16pts 1reb 3ast

Pistons - 16pts 5reb 1ast 2stl 1blk

Pacers - 21pts 2reb 1ast 1blk


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> These are Rasual's stats while E.J. was out!For a 2nd round pick these stats are INSANE!!!
> ...


So he was a bigger steal than Gricek in the second?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> So he was a bigger steal than Gricek in the second?


I NEVER said that!

What number was Gricek picked,how much PT does he get,and how many BIG games has he had against good teams?


----------



## greg1020 (Dec 21, 2002)

For one, Giricek wasn't drafted. I said Butler was the biggest steal in the draft. For two, you insult Rasual for playing on a bad Miami team, when Memphis is even worse than the Heat. Finally Giricek is still a couple years older, and I believe that in 2 years Butler will be putting up much better numbers than he is this year.

Giricek averages a few more points a game, but he also has more playing time.

And I wont even comment on your other response.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greg1020</b>!
> For one, Giricek wasn't drafted. I said Butler was the biggest steal in the draft. For two, you insult Rasual for playing on a bad Miami team, when Memphis is even worse than the Heat. Finally Giricek is still a couple years older, and I believe that in 2 years Butler will be putting up much better numbers than he is this year.
> 
> Giricek averages a few more points a game, but he also has more playing time.
> ...


First of all, Giricek was drafted. Second of all, Memphis is a better team, they just had a shakey start. Now that they have Hubbie, it is all good. The Heat have played a weak Eastern schedule so far by the way. Age has nothing to do with anything. They are both rookies. Shaq and Yao are compared and there is more than a ten year age difference there. Giricek has had two thiry point games. By saying that they are better I meant that he had to compete with better players for playing time, ie. Person, Gooden, Williams, Dickerson, Knight, Watson, Battier, and Owens. Why wont you comment on the other response?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> I NEVER said that!
> ...


He has had a few 30 pt. games against playoff teams, and he has had a few 20+ games against the elite. Some nights he can rack up around 8 rebounds or 8 assists too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The best steals in fairly recent drafts have been Rashard Lewis and Cuttino Mobley.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

carlos boozer


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Bill Laimbeer was a 3rd round pick..


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Spud Webb was a fourth round pick and was not even drafted after coming out of college.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Paul Pierce #10 pick
Bonzi Wells #11 pick

In the 1998 NBA draft.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Ben Wallace not even drafted.

Biggest second round steals IMO: Arenas(future all-star), Mobley, and Rashard Lewis.


----------



## daboy (Jan 24, 2003)

Michael Jordan at #3. Nuff said.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

I didn't see anyone mention Latrell Sprewell. 24th pick in 1992...was first-team All-NBA in his second season...


----------



## Basket-Baller (Aug 5, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas (bias view)


----------



## Jawot (Jan 31, 2003)

John Stockton 

16th overall pick in the 1984 NBA Draft

league's all-time leader in.... steals !


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

I made it all the way to the 5th page and no mention of Michael Redd? This guy was late 40's i think in a draft that was very, very weak. Just think Dermarr Johnson, Jamal Crawford among a whole bunch of others i cant remember where taken ahead of this guy.............when this guy gets a starting job somewhere.....he could defintly put up all-star numbers.


----------

